# Reloading 45 Colt Ammo



## Viscomm (Oct 16, 2009)

I am a successful handloader (thanks to this forum) who has run into a bit of a problem. I want to load 45 (long) Colt using either Bullseye, 2400 or Trail Boss. I have a supply of CCI 300 primers and Hornady XTP 250 gr. jacketed bullets. I know there are many recipes out there for Trail Boss and LRN. Any suggestions for jacketed rounds? If you can help, I would appreciate your thoughts on crimp and COL also.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Of the powders you listed, I would probably not use Bullseye. It is very fast burning and a full recommended charge just covers the bottom of a large case. Too easy to double charge, in my opinion. 2400 is better suited to the case size. Also, some people are bothered with the thought of the powder changing position, depending on the angle of the weapon. That's when people experiment with inert powders, such as cornstarch, to hold the powder against the primer. I haven't done that, and won't do it again. Whatever I use will be backed up with manufacturer's printed data.

COL should not be a problem if the case is roll crimped into the cannelure. As a rule of thumb, I roll crimp revolver rounds and anything with a crimp groove or cannelure. Heavy recoil, combined with inertia, can walk the unfired bullets out of the cases. I taper crimp most pistol ammo and handgun bullets that do not have a crimp groove.


----------



## Dframe (May 7, 2014)

I agree with turbohonda on the use of bullseye. Trail Boss is an excellent powder for somewhat milder loads with lead bullets (its bulk nearly fills the case making double charges impossible) but I have not tried it with jacketed. 2400 is an old tried and true powder for higher powered loads with jacketed bullets. Since the old 45 Colt is a relatively low pressure cartridge, most people opt for cast bullets. A medium charge of trail boss will give you an easy shooting load you can shoot all day.


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

Trail Boss first. Bullseye second. .45 Colt is traditionally a low-pressure round that is not that suitable for 2400.
Bullseye: 5.7-6.5gn. Inspect each charge in the case, just as you always should.
Trial Boss: 4.5-5.8gn—do not compress the charge
2400: 13.2-15.0gn—which is still only an 830fps charge
If you have loading data, compare and start with lowest starting charge.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Try Unique or H-110 they work great for me using FXT and XTP Hornadys. I like the pointed Flex tips the best for deer & antelope.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

Check out a good loading manual. Most will provide slightly different loading levels for different guns. Colts and exact copies are the weakest in terms of withstanding chamber pressure, Rugers and Thompson-Center Contenders the strongest.

Do NOT run a 'Ruger' load in a Colt pistol. It probably won't disintegrate, but wear will significantly accelerated.

The Speer #14 manual is one such. It does list AA #9 - a fairly slow powder - for heavy bullets, but mostly lists moderate [for pistol] burning rate powders like Unique, Power Pistol and such, for Colt and clones.


----------

